# Janu-Waaagh!-ry Preview up on GW website



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The Janu-Waaagh!-ry Preview has been posted to the GW site.

It looks like they've been getting a bit of stick on the other forums but i'm impressed. 

Make your own minds up :wink: Here's the images.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cool. They look nice.

Gonna have to start Orks now *adds to looooong list of planned projects*


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Say what you like about the tacticle effectiveness of Stormboyz, but those models are freakin' sweet. Infact, all of them are. I didn't really like the Battlewagon (And would still prefer to build my own) but it does look better painted, I must say.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I love the front-end of the Battlewagons; suitably brutal and orkish! All of the new mini's look ace and there's a fair amount of them...


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Those models look like they are going to be fun when I actually start playing with my orks


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow these look great! I especially love the Grots and the Nobz. Also if you look in the related products section we can see the models for Boss Snikrot and Kaptin Badrukk. . .


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I hate you GW. These new models are badass looking and so temping to start another army. My major complaint is probably the battle wagon, I like how you can mod it but I dislike the way the turrets look or that when you add them it look really really top heavy.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

This makes my Ork/Chaos Lash decision very difficult. 

I'm thinking Lash for the competitive edge but those Orks looks so awesome...


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Those are some pretty awesome looking sculpts. I hate it everytime something new comes out like this, it's so hard to resist the temptation to buy!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

The battlewagon doesn't look to bad to be honest


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

Orks!Orks!Orks!Orks!
Orks!Orks!Orks!Orks!
ORKS!

Man I hate to use units that are worthless but those grots and stormboyz is freakin's sweet!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree with Djinn that the turret looks a bit too top heavy, though that is a minor thing really as the model (all the models in fact) looks pretty damn good otherwise. As for the other forums, there are a very vocal minority on some of them that seem to take pointless fault picking to a new level; I wouldn't be at all surprised if they complained about the colour of a free car.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Gah, I was 100% going to dump the Orks and walk away but those Grots, Nobs and Stormboyz are so tempting. 

Its annoying on one hand, but on the other I haven't got any justification for three armies. Hmmm although maybe I could give the Orks to my eldest, ask him want army he wants them to be by showing him some pics of the clans, paint them for him and 'look after' them for him until he's old enough to play. (He's 4 atm) 

Thats so crazy it might just work. :crazy:


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

The model lines keep getting nicer and nicer, it just amazes me.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am very much liking the way these models are looking and I am glad that the second picture of the battle wagons was released because the first ones released I thought made it look horrid. The best things about Orks and the vehicle though is they are so very easy to customize! So the top heavy look should be easy enough to ge around. Not to mention with the top heavy look I bet some intresting posing/dilorma ideas will probably pop out somewhere.... not how to paint/sculpt flying dirt.....


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

gah... cant decide what to get now! ... contine withmy khorne marine army... start a chaos fantsy, or expand my very small collection of orks as it is?


*CRIES*


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Feh. Nice sculpts- of units I will NEVER USE.

MAYBE the Nobz just to get some more variety in my squad leaders, but I use neither Grots nor Stormboyz, and Battlewagons are seldom worth bringing in the first place.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The grots most still look like the old metal ones. Now the sculps of Snikrot and Badrukk are worth getting and adding to my army. THe battle wagon I will get one for some APOC games. I needed to do some Nob bikers so the Nobs will get used and I'll have to see if I can find a use for the stormboyz. The sculps are getting better but the models may end up being something else in the army.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Druchii in Space said:


> Gah, I was 100% going to dump the Orks and walk away but those Grots, Nobs and Stormboyz are so tempting.
> 
> Its annoying on one hand, but on the other I haven't got any justification for three armies. Hmmm although maybe I could give the Orks to my eldest, ask him want army he wants them to be by showing him some pics of the clans, paint them for him and 'look after' them for him until he's old enough to play. (He's 4 atm)
> 
> Thats so crazy it might just work. :crazy:


:spiteful:

The models are really good... good enough for crazy plans to work...

we shall just have to see woun't we!?! :angel:


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Why is everybody complaining about it being "top-heavy"? Eh? IT'S THE ORKS! They don't give a shit! If your going to play with the Orks you have to think like an Ork, NOT a Techmarine! When it comes to vehicles, the Orks say, "As long as it's got a big gun, then it's good. The bigger, the better."

EDIT: Oh and if you're talking about it being top heavy IRL, then they're probably gonna make the turret as hollow as they can for weight reasons.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

So looks like wave three will be buggys ,dreds and Kans as predicted. I do like the new spread out the releases idea ,though i think they will just dump the whole current range of Dark Eldar in the bin when the new stuff lands !


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye, I think the entire Wood Elf range was new when it returned after a long absence, but they still had a small secondary launch for those guys. I'm reckoning Dark Eldar players will be spoilt for choice at intial launch though.

As to Ork Buggies eventually, I hope so, I won't touch them atm as the models are so bad.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

man they look good

i have to add them to my ork army

ok...ork squad but there is a warboss so it must be an army


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

I've just seen the new range of Orks built in-store today. The Battlewagon & Stormboyz are AMAZING. The Grots are oddly... small. I've never seen a grot outside it's blister, but they look very very tiny compaired to the metal ones...


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

squeek said:


> I agree with Djinn that the turret looks a bit too top heavy, though that is a minor thing really as the model (all the models in fact) looks pretty damn good otherwise. As for the other forums, there are a very vocal minority on some of them that seem to take pointless fault picking to a new level; I wouldn't be at all surprised if they complained about the colour of a free car.


Lol, i agree with the fault picking point!

On to the orks though...... I can see myself getting all of it sooner or later, the stormboys will be first without doubt. Weather they make any sense in an army or not, for me playing orks isnt about winning, its about having a laugh and those 1 off, in game moments when it all goes horribly wrong but because its orks you just laugh along with your opponent. Maybe thats just me though.


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

they look pretty good, i might want to try them out, not yet though, its true there is so much temptetion to get these new models when they come out.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

guess I'm gonna have to pick up some ork figs to swipe the ole paint brush against.. man, oh man... so many figs too little time1!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

mt local has the new nobs in and painted already they look amazing huge axes


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i kinda agree with the previous comments, the killcannon does look a bit top-heavy but i would convert it, simple as, and as for stormboyz not being 'very good' 15 of them with boss zagstruk charging on the first turn will wipe out most 10 man squads (with the exception of plague marines - wounding on 6's, damm those blight grenades!)


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

I managed to get a good look at a painted Battlewagon at GW Southhampton. It's a nice model for sure but unfortunately it is as small as it looks, if not a bit smaller. It's slightly longer and taller than the trukk but (from what I remember) it is as wide making it look a little silly for my liking.

To be honest, with the exception of the old warbuggy and skorcha, there's not a single ork model I don't like. They're all great and it's very tempting to splash cash I don't have on a new GREEN army!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Quite pleased by the grots box price if White Dwarf is correct, £8 for 10 grots and the runtherd seems a great deal, compared to what you had to shell out on the metal ones.


----------



## Iceman8352 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'll definately be picking up the box of Nobz. The models look awesome, and I prefer plastic to metel anyday.


----------

